# Just bought a Massey Ferguson 261



## spice (Jun 22, 2021)

Consider it a barn find. Has less than 500 hours on it. Original paint is still in good shape. 
Mechanically very sound. I also picked up a Koyker K5 loader. I'm running into a wall as to where to connect the valves for the loader. I take it that I need to install a plate above the hydraulic pump and run a line. I just can't seem to find the plate that I need. Any Ideas?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello spice, welcome to the forum.

On other tractors, Fords for example, you would install a "power beyond" plate on top of the lift cover to allow you to operate the lift and loader without switching a selector valve. But I cannot find a power beyond plate for a MF tractor. There are selector valves that you bolt into your lift cover to selectively operate your lift or your loader. There has to be a way around the selector valve approach.


----------



## spice (Jun 22, 2021)

BigT. Thank you for the reply. I found this:









Massey Ferguson Auxiliary Hydraulic Add On Kit


Massey Ferguson Auxiliary Hydraulic Add On Kit We Have The A&I Parts Needed With Low Prices




www.griggslawnandtractor.net





Just not sure if it is actually what I need. There is next to no information on this unit. I'm trying to contact them now for some documentation. 

I'll start searching for power beyond. Perhaps I wasn't asking the right question.


----------

